# Coats



## SarahBear

Anyone else wondering how the fall and winter are going to go in terms of your child and coats? Violet had issues with coats last winter and I can see things headed in a similar direction this year.


----------



## alibaba24

My kid won't even wear sleeves at the moment let alone coats. I'm worried about it as the temperature is really dropping in Scotland now


----------



## Vickie

I'm in Canada so the kids will have no choice but to have a full on snow suit on in a few months time! Hannah's old enough to do it all herself. And last year we really worked with Rhys trying to get him to put everything on. He's mostly okay but I am pretty sure he will need some help with things. 

My kids hate the transition to winter stuff though. It's a huge fight to get them to start wearing coats and then boots and snow pants etc. Not looking forward to that!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

If they refuse I dont force them!


----------



## Neko

Can you go shopping and look at coats? It might help if she picks it out herself. Even if she's only willing to go with a fleece hoodie type thing, that should be enough. I would avoid pushing those huge winter coat things if she hates them.


----------



## SarahBear

I can take her shopping, but I know from experience she might be OK with something in the store, but not when it really comes down to wearing it. And with the stores available, there's a good chance she just won't like her choices. The coat we got her so far is just a wind breaker/rain coat. I figured it would be good for days that are simply wet or windy and other layers can be put underneath if it's actually cold. She tried putting it on once and didn't like it because it was too loose. Apparently she doesn't like loose clothes. She said she wants it to be "tight." If you think about how cotton pajama shirts fit on kids and how they're tight to the body, that's what she tends to like and I think that's what she wants in a raincoat... Pretty sure it's not going to happen! She likes blankets though. I wander how she'd do with a poncho type coat.


----------



## Neko

Ditch the raincoat, use an umbrella. 

What about just letting her wrap a blanket around herself when you are going out? My DD loves fleece blankets and will run around the house wrapped up on one. I refused to let her in July and August though.


----------



## SarahBear

That's OK sometimes, but an umbrella isn't always practical. What about for hiking? What about for playing in general? What about when it's really windy? She isn't quite as hyper-sensitive as she has been at certain other times, but I have a feeling winter will not be a favorite season... I hope she surprises me with her coat wearing though. Perhaps when the weather really changes, she'll be more willing to wear a coat.


----------



## _Meep_

Would she tolerate a padded body warmer/gilet with a hood, and a thick jumper on underneath?


----------



## SarahBear

_Meep_ said:


> Would she tolerate a padded body warmer/gilet with a hood, and a thick jumper on underneath?

Had to look up all your UK terms to make sure I knew what you were talking about ;). According to my google search, "jumper" is a sweater? She hasn't been willing to wear a sweater since she was old enough to express an opinion about them. I have no idea how she'd feel about the other part though.


----------



## _Meep_

Sorry yeah, that's the same thing lol!

As someone who wears bodywarmers occasionally, I can confirm they are generally pretty close fitting and snug, but that may just be because I am a little chubby these days ...


----------



## loeylo

We live in Scotland and Gracie rarely wears a coat, our days out usually involve a car seat and she cant wear a coat in the car anyway. So if she does have a coat we need to stand outside and take it off anyway. 

She usually wears fleece joggers and knitted cardigans on cold days, with a hat if need be. She's quite a hot baby who sleeps without blankets so it really isn't needed. I'm the opposite!


----------



## Bevziibubble

When Holly refuses to wear a coat I just leave her to it. She soon changes her mind once she feels how cold it is.


----------



## morri

Does your kid like softshell? I think soft shell is quite light but also tighter fiting usually and you can have a fleece jacket underneath.


----------



## AnneD

I don't really give mine a choice when it comes to that. If it's cold, she wears her coat, hat and mittens, winter boots and things like woollen tights (obviously trousers or dress etc as well) or she doesn't go out, it's not something I'm willing to discuss. And if we need to go out, we need to go out and she just has to get dressed appropriately for the weather. It's freezing cold here in winter. I guess it does depend on how cold it is where you are to a degree.


----------



## RaspberryK

AnneD said:


> I don't really give mine a choice when it comes to that. If it's cold, she wears her coat, hat and mittens, winter boots and things like woollen tights (obviously trousers or dress etc as well) or she doesn't go out, it's not something I'm willing to discuss. And if we need to go out, we need to go out and she just has to get dressed appropriately for the weather. It's freezing cold here in winter. I guess it does depend on how cold it is where you are to a degree.

This! There is no choice in this particular matter. 

Xx


----------



## SarahBear

Bevziibubble said:


> When Holly refuses to wear a coat I just leave her to it. She soon changes her mind once she feels how cold it is.

That used to be my approach. Last winter, however, she would let herself be miserably cold and be crying and completely non-functional. I'd eventually put the coat on her and it was a huge ordeal. If it was below a certain temperature, I'd make her wear a coat and it was also a huge ordeal. It was a damned if you do and damned if you don't sort of situation. It was worse without a coat, but we did have a couple hikes that just didn't happen because of how big of a deal the coat was for her. I do remember her eventually being OK with one particular coat but then she out-grew it. She is slightly more willing to add layers now which is new for her. However, she doesn't like the loose fit of a winter coat. I'm hoping that as she gets older, she'll be better able to problem solve and figure out what works for her. In the meantime, I don't know what would work best! There's lots of stuff out there for clothing for kids with SPD, but I don't see anything for winter coats... hm.... *still looking*

DISCLAIMER: I mentioned SPD, but that does not mean I'm claiming Violet has SPD. She clearly has sensory needs that go beyond many children, but I am not qualified to, nor has Violet seen someone qualified to diagnose SPD.


----------



## SarahBear

morri said:


> Does your kid like softshell? I think soft shell is quite light but also tighter fiting usually and you can have a fleece jacket underneath.

I don't know. Good question!


----------



## SarahBear

RaspberryK said:


> AnneD said:
> 
> 
> I don't really give mine a choice when it comes to that. If it's cold, she wears her coat, hat and mittens, winter boots and things like woollen tights (obviously trousers or dress etc as well) or she doesn't go out, it's not something I'm willing to discuss. And if we need to go out, we need to go out and she just has to get dressed appropriately for the weather. It's freezing cold here in winter. I guess it does depend on how cold it is where you are to a degree.
> 
> This! There is no choice in this particular matter.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

For me, choice depends on two things:

Is it cold enough for coats to be required for health reasons, or is it just cold enough that I would not want to be without a coat? (around here, it doesn't get THAT cold, but it can be close to or at freezing if you go hiking in the mountains)
How well is she handling the cold? (If it's not cold enough to be a health hazard and the cold isn't making her unhappy, then she's fine.)

But when time and time again coats lead to complete melt-downs, you're going to look for solutions beyond "I just don't make it an option."


----------



## AnneD

If you put a few layers under the coat, it can become a much tighter fit. My kid hates tight clothes (unlike Violet) and I tend to buy her coats a size or even two bigger than she is. Have you tried giving Violet a wide stretchy belt on top of the coat? It will likely look naff, but if it helps, who cares.


----------



## Natsku

I expect its just going to have to be a case of trying on many different coats and picking the one which causes the least complaint from her and just putting up with the complaints when they come - "I know you don't want to wear your coat and you're upset about that but there's no other option now"

Maria has suddenly decided that the all-in-one wind and snowsuits are for babies and refuses to wear them so I've had to switch her to over-trousers and coats but she has to wear something outside and if she kicks up a fuss I just tell her that we can always switch back to the all-in-ones if she's not going to behave like a big girl.


----------



## xprincessx

Callum can be a bit funny with coats sometimes so I don't force it but I compromise with him and tell him certain times he MUST wear it and then he can remove it as soon as we have left that area.

For example, he doesn't wear it in the car but once we are out of it he puts it on, then when we have reached our destination e.g. in a shop then he can remove it again once we're in there but must put it on again once we have left and can remove it in the car again.

I find this compromise is the best.

(just to add my DS is autistic with sensory issues :flower:)


----------



## jd83

It gets way too cold where we live for it be a choice. They HAVE to wear winter gear. Last winter we had temperatures around -20F at some points. If they are going outside in the winter here, they WILL be dressed appropriately. No choice in the matter.

Sounds like weather isn't nearly as cold where you live, although hitting the freezing point some days is certainly cold enough that she should be in a good winter coat. Maybe its just finding a brand that would be more form fitting, rather than loose, if the looseness is what is bothering her. Does she allow long underwear as a layer, like Cuddleduds? That might help in terms of layering for the cold.


----------



## SarahBear

I've been thinking about under-layers. We haven't tried it yet. Around here, it may hit freezing, but that would be particularly cold and usually at night. Last winter I basically didn't make it a choice if it was in the 40's or below. 50's and above was her choice. I suggested to my husband that we get a more form fitting coat, but he thought the idea was ridiculous because we just bought her a coat (a flimsy thin wind breaker, but layers fit underneath). I think it would be worth trying, but he wants to wait. It isn't cold enough here to worry about it yet. I'll wait until we have a few colder days or a few particularly wet days and see how she handles it. If she handles it poorly enough, I'm going to insist on getting a more form-fitting coat. She may also do better with a warm coat instead of with multiple layers, so I think we should go to the store and try on coats when the time comes for that.


----------



## Zephram

My LO went through a phase of not wanting to wear a coat, but I insisted, dealt with the resulting tantrums and he cottoned on that he had to and stopped making a big deal about it. I think I'm in the minority here, but sometimes you just have to work through the tantrums/fusses about things rather than let the child dictate - cold weather requires a coat, it's a rule for us. 

Another thing I tried was to let him go out without a coat, realise that he was cold and come to me for his coat.

If you really think she has sensory difficulties, then that's different, but if she's just being perverse about it because she's a small child, then I would just insist she wears a coat and work through the drama about it.


----------



## lindseymw

My two have various different coats. The main type they wear in Winter are the 3 in 1 type (a fleece & raincoat where the fleece can be zipped inside the raincoat).

If it's cold then wearing a suitable coat is non-negotiable. Jacob would quite happily wear a very thin raincoat if he was given the choice and usually has a whinge when I tell him to put on a suitable coat.


----------



## SarahBear

OK, well we've had our first rainy autumn day and Violet wore her raincoat no problem. Of course it isn't unlike her to wear something for a short period until the novelty wears off... But, for now I am reassured by her wearing it today. It will just be not an option when it's too wet and we'll see how that goes. As far as cold weather goes, we're not there yet with the weather.


----------



## belle254

My youngest is 3 years 4 months and he absolutely refuses to wear anything other than a long sleeve tee when we're out. I've tried threats, bribes, reasoning, nothing works. So after 4 weeks of cold weather, I just take a fleece and coat out with me and if he's cold enough he'll wear them &#128580; X


----------



## SarahBear

It still hasn't gotten significantly cold around here. She's continuing to wear her windbreaker/raincoat OK when she needs to, but she now hates pants and will only wear short skirts. She wanted to wear short sleeves and a short skirt, but I made her choose to wear pants or long sleeves. When it gets significantly cold, we'll have to force the pants and a warmer coat. I'm not sure how that will go, but she's been really sensitive to clothes and messiness on her hands lately as well as bathing.


----------



## Pearls18

No, if they don't put their coat on we don't go out! That's what I say, so they put it on!


----------



## Pearls18

My son also loves his shorts, which I let him wear in the house, but I ask him to change if we're going out (in winter!) he would live in shorts and flip flops if he could, but he was born in the wrong country for that ha.


----------



## SarahBear

Pearls18 said:


> No, if they don't put their coat on we don't go out! That's what I say, so they put it on!

That approach only works if your kid prefers wearing her coat to being kept inside... So far it hasn't gotten too cold here and the coat hasn't been a huge deal. However, I am NOT looking forward to when it gets truly cold! I have no idea how she'll react to a new coat or layering under her windbreaker/raincoat. I also don't know how long this aversion to pants will last. Oy!


----------



## Pearls18

SarahBear said:


> Pearls18 said:
> 
> 
> No, if they don't put their coat on we don't go out! That's what I say, so they put it on!
> 
> That approach only works if your kid prefers wearing her coat to being kept inside... So far it hasn't gotten too cold here and the coat hasn't been a huge deal. However, I am NOT looking forward to when it gets truly cold! I have no idea how she'll react to a new coat or layering under her windbreaker/raincoat. I also don't know how long this aversion to pants will last. Oy!Click to expand...

Not necessarily, sometimes we are going out for my benefit and not theirs so it may be for a chore or something, but TBH as the parent it is my decision to make, not theirs, so it's my way and that's it end of. I remember this post from last year (and I remember it getting a little fraught if I remember) and I just don't understand the idea of kids having that much control in the parents life, my kids may moan sometimes, my youngest has had the odd tantrum, but at the end of the day they know they have to do as I say (obviously I appreciate it's different if there are medical/behavioural/learning diffulties) but basically, we would not be falling out over a coat, it would be on- end of, I don't understand the fuss that has led to two threads over 2 years.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I get her coat,if she wont put it on I just hold it...she soon gets cold after being out 10mins and puts it on...if she doesnt then fair enough. 9 times out of 10 she just puts it on after a couple of mins outside.


----------



## SarahBear

The "fuss" that has led to two posts over two years is because it's clearly not a phase and it's clearly not something that can be fixed just by being firm. I'm actually going to ask the pediatrician about OT (occupational therapy) at her next appointment. Lately, the coat hasn't been a huge deal because it hasn't been that cold and she's actually OK with the jacket we have right now... for now! But she does not currently own a warm jacket and she won't wear her sweatshirt lately. On top of that, pants now cause a meltdown. For a super long time she was absolutely fine with pajama pants and then she became more picky and preferred leggings and tights. Now she absolutely hates all forms of long pants, tights, and leggings. She has meltdowns over them and is constantly asking me to do the laundry so her two skirts that she'll wear are clean and dry. At home she will go around in just underwear or a sleep suit over wearing reasonable clothing even though it's not very warm here. So the coat issue is somewhat on hold right now. The current issue is pants. Give it another month or two though and the coat issue will likely come up... and the pants issue will be a bigger issue... I might just have to put her skirts away when the real cold weather comes. Hopefully she finds something she'll be willing to wear.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

None of my daughters will wear jeans. My son only wears 1 top and 1 bottoms. Every. Single. Day.


----------



## BunnyN

Pearls18 said:


> SarahBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearls18 said:
> 
> 
> No, if they don't put their coat on we don't go out! That's what I say, so they put it on!
> 
> That approach only works if your kid prefers wearing her coat to being kept inside... So far it hasn't gotten too cold here and the coat hasn't been a huge deal. However, I am NOT looking forward to when it gets truly cold! I have no idea how she'll react to a new coat or layering under her windbreaker/raincoat. I also don't know how long this aversion to pants will last. Oy!Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessarily, sometimes we are going out for my benefit and not theirs so it may be for a chore or something, but TBH as the parent it is my decision to make, not theirs, so it's my way and that's it end of. I remember this post from last year (and I remember it getting a little fraught if I remember) and I just don't understand the idea of kids having that much control in the parents life, my kids may moan sometimes, my youngest has had the odd tantrum, but at the end of the day they know they have to do as I say (obviously I appreciate it's different if there are medical/behavioural/learning diffulties) but basically, we would not be falling out over a coat, it would be on- end of, I don't understand the fuss that has led to two threads over 2 years.Click to expand...

Don't be too quick to judge. This is how I used to think, then I had a child who is has sensory issues. My youngest will complain a bit but he gets over it DD on the other hand will go into complete meldown mode if she finds something uncomfortable. I am currently tying to get her into long sleaves for the winter, never mind coats :). I used to try and be strict about it but it just didnt work. I have realised that I need to have some firmness but I also have to show her some understanding as it is genuinely hard for her. Saying we wont go out until she agrees to a coat would just mean she stayed inside for a month. She loves nothing more than playing outside, but she hates coats more.



xprincessx said:


> Callum can be a bit funny with coats sometimes so I don't force it but I compromise with him and tell him certain times he MUST wear it and then he can remove it as soon as we have left that area.
> 
> For example, he doesn't wear it in the car but once we are out of it he puts it on, then when we have reached our destination e.g. in a shop then he can remove it again once we're in there but must put it on again once we have left and can remove it in the car again.
> 
> I find this compromise is the best.
> 
> (just to add my DS is autistic with sensory issues :flower:)

An aproach something like this is the best I have found although we are currently doing it with a lightweight soft cotton cardigan.


----------



## Pearls18

Well to be fair I did state unless there are other issues at play which sounds like it could be if you are wanting to raise it with a medical professional.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes, having a child with actual sensory issues takes it to a whole new level. Its actual distress for them to wear certain things.


----------



## SarahBear

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Yes, having a child with actual sensory issues takes it to a whole new level. Its actual distress for them to wear certain things.

And that's what I'm seeing. This morning we had a big issue because her skirt that she has deemed wearable, was in the laundry. She was clearly distressed and fighting to hold it together while I laid out her options for her: shorts, pants, shorts and leg warmers. She ABSOLUTELY refused every option and appeared significantly distressed. After firmly establishing which things were OK and which things were not, I told her I was going to check on her after taking a shower to see what she had chosen. After my shower, she had selected a long sleeve shirt and a pair of shorts. It's so bizarre how she was so anti-shorts for SOOO long and now she can't stand pants. She has issues with shirts too, but today was OK. Also issues with socks, but we just don't make her wear those so that solves that problem... except for the smell it causes.

Oh, and the temperature dropped today. Winter is clearly on its way now. So, we'll see how she handles that. To be clear though, we live in a moderate climate and dressing in shorts is more of a comfort issue than a safety issue. It isn't literally freezing or anything.


----------



## zorak

SarahBear said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Yes, having a child with actual sensory issues takes it to a whole new level. Its actual distress for them to wear certain things.
> 
> And that's what I'm seeing. This morning we had a big issue because her skirt that she has deemed wearable, was in the laundry. She was clearly distressed and fighting to hold it together while I laid out her options for her: shorts, pants, shorts and leg warmers. She ABSOLUTELY refused every option and appeared significantly distressed. After firmly establishing which things were OK and which things were not, I told her I was going to check on her after taking a shower to see what she had chosen. After my shower, she had selected a long sleeve shirt and a pair of shorts. It's so bizarre how she was so anti-shorts for SOOO long and now she can't stand pants. She has issues with shirts too, but today was OK. Also issues with socks, but we just don't make her wear those so that solves that problem... except for the smell it causes.
> 
> Oh, and the temperature dropped today. Winter is clearly on its way now. So, we'll see how she handles that. To be clear though, we live in a moderate climate and dressing in shorts is more of a comfort issue than a safety issue. It isn't literally freezing or anything.Click to expand...

I guess I'm wondering what you are classing as distress? Are you sure it's not just prolonged repeated tantrums? My son will come across as early distressed sometimes when he gets upset, absolute hysteria ensues but I've always just been firm on expectations and over time he's come round.


----------



## loeylo

zorak said:


> SarahBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Yes, having a child with actual sensory issues takes it to a whole new level. Its actual distress for them to wear certain things.
> 
> And that's what I'm seeing. This morning we had a big issue because her skirt that she has deemed wearable, was in the laundry. She was clearly distressed and fighting to hold it together while I laid out her options for her: shorts, pants, shorts and leg warmers. She ABSOLUTELY refused every option and appeared significantly distressed. After firmly establishing which things were OK and which things were not, I told her I was going to check on her after taking a shower to see what she had chosen. After my shower, she had selected a long sleeve shirt and a pair of shorts. It's so bizarre how she was so anti-shorts for SOOO long and now she can't stand pants. She has issues with shirts too, but today was OK. Also issues with socks, but we just don't make her wear those so that solves that problem... except for the smell it causes.
> 
> Oh, and the temperature dropped today. Winter is clearly on its way now. So, we'll see how she handles that. To be clear though, we live in a moderate climate and dressing in shorts is more of a comfort issue than a safety issue. It isn't literally freezing or anything.Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I'm wondering what you are classing as distress? Are you sure it's not just prolonged repeated tantrums? My son will come across as early distressed sometimes when he gets upset, absolute hysteria ensues but I've always just been firm on expectations and over time he's come round.Click to expand...

I agree with this. Gracie goes mental if we put a hat on her - she clawed at her head for hours screaming the first time we put it on. She also takes her jackets straight back off unless they have a fastening she can't undo. She screams if it is fastened. 

I just ignore her. I don't let her call the shots. Right now she is too young to understand the reasoning for wearing a coat. I would honestly not negotiate on it at all, sensory issue or not. I think if these things don't become an option, then the issue wont arise. Have you tried taking her out wearing her choice of clothes, carrying a warm jacket with you for her that she can ask for if she is cold? 

For what its worth I didn't wear certain things as a child because they felt horrible, such as jeans and knitwear. I would scream if my mum put them on me, my mum persevered and now I pretty much live in those things. I didn't have spd or anything, I just didn't like anything.


----------



## SarahBear

Listen, I'm not looking for someone to tell me "just make her wear it anyway!" If it was that simple, I wouldn't be posting. I know how to set reasonable expectations and stick to them. If you've got ideas for how to make that a smoother more pleasant process and how to ease the sensory aspect of it, then by all means share.


----------



## BunnyN

Maybe I am just too soft with DD because I hate certain things myself. I would honestly rather be sitting on a thumb tack than wearing something that was too hot and itchy. It is a feeling worse than pain. Not many parents would make their children sit on a thumb tack :). I know DD and DS are totally different with how they react to clothes so I don't think it's just me :).


----------



## loeylo

SarahBear said:


> Listen, I'm not looking for someone to tell me "just make her wear it anyway!" If it was that simple, I wouldn't be posting. I know how to set reasonable expectations and stick to them. If you've got ideas for how to make that a smoother more pleasant process and how to ease the sensory aspect of it, then by all means share.

This is a parenting board and we all have differing parenting styles. You cant really post here then be upset when people advise on what we would do in your situation. Personally I disagree with many of the parenting decisions you make, it doesn't make yours or mines wrong or right, just different. You do go on the offensive every.single.time I reply to one of your threads though. Sometimes directly, sometimes indirectly like thanking every other poster except me. 

No-one here can magically tell us how we can make your kid like coats. I don't really know what you do want us to say? We are just stating what we would do in that situation. No need to get tetchy.


----------



## lau86

I wouldn't say ds1 has sensory issues exactly but there was a long time when all he wore was soft cotton jogging style bottoms that were loose. I don't know whether it was a sensory thing or whether he just liked to make his preference clear but he refused jeans and other trousers. I just let him get on with it. With coats and hats, I take it with me and ask if they want it but I've found with mine when they get cold they will ask for it. I don't think young children feel the cold as much as adults.

Eta I am actually much more forceful about summer hats than winter. In that case if they won't wear it we don't go out.


----------



## loeylo

Sarahbear, here is an article from a website citing lots of studies on the issue.

https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=5184405

It basically says that your kid ain't gonna die from not wearing a coat so don't stress. If you live in a "moderate" climate (side note - I think you mean temperate &#128521;) then it definitely isn't an issue. I live in Scotland and Gracie rarely wears a coat as it is unsafe to put her into the car seat in a coat. She's very much alive and has only had two slight colds in her life (both of which I passed to her from work)


----------



## .Mrs.B.

I would just take a coat with me and layer her as best I could.
If my kids repeatedly told me (by tantrum or otherwise) that they didn't like something then I would listen to them and try to accomodate. I try not to use the 'what I say goes' within reason and it means a lot to kids to have their voices heard.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I would class distress as just that. If you ask people with sensory issues they will tell you a variety of explanations from feeling scared or feeling like it cuts skin. My son can not bear long sleeves and said he feels trapped. It affected his learning as he couldnt cope in long sleeves. So distress IS not someone being awkward. It is physical pain from touch sensation. My toddler will moan...but it is NOT the same as my son. However, I wont force the idea of a coat.


----------



## babyjan

My 4 year old really hates sleeves, no idea why. He doesn't mind wearing a coat but whenever we get indoors or anyone else house he will immediately start removing any long sleeve tops he has on and moans for a t shirt. I've now had to be firm and told he must wear long sleeve pjs to sleep as my flat gets very cold at night. He has started to listen but still does say can I wear t shirt during the day but we are working on that.

I hope you find a solution x


----------



## Caroline2000

I am the same regarding my 7yr old twin sisters, they have no choice but to wear AND zip their jackets up due to the fact it gets really cold here in Scotland especially in the morning


----------



## whatwillbex

Bevziibubble said:


> When Holly refuses to wear a coat I just leave her to it. She soon changes her mind once she feels how cold it is.
> 
> I do this too. Works every time x


----------



## whatwillbex

The problem we have is my daughter hates things that don’t let her “stretch”, long sleeves, leggings, tights. So all her clothes have to be really baggy. She does this little dance to test her clothes. If she can’t do certain moves she’s like I can’t wear this, it doesn’t let me stretch! 
Every time we buy her clothes! Haha
Summer is just so easy shorts and Tshirt.. done xx


----------



## SarahBear

Not sure why this thread popped up again, but it looks like it's from the fall before her seizures started. Turns out that her epilepsy was affecting her sensory sensitivities. Things are pretty under control now and we don't have coat issues. Woohoo! It's nice to have sensory issues under control.


----------

